
Apple Announces the iPad Air 2 - prateekj
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/16/apple-announces-the-ipad-air-2/
======
aroman
Can someone please explain Apple's "thinness" arms race? I never heard so much
as a suggestion that the previous iPad Air was too thin, while battery life is
something that could be (literally) infinitely improved.

Why did they not keep the device the same thin-ness and double the battery?
Surely that would increased the product's value and utility?

~~~
Steko
I don't know what needs to be explained. Apple believes the value of
increasing the battery life beyond the typical work/school day + commute is
less than the the value of having a device that is much easier to hold and
carry + costs saved by not putting in twice as much batteries and paying for a
thicker enclosure.

------
taylorlapeyre
Nice, but thoroughly uninteresting.

Not that Apple has any obligation to make their product announcements
interesting every time.

